# Galveston Deep 4/23 tomorrow



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Keeping an eye out on the winds and looks like tomorrow may be a go. Since I missed Saturday I told the boss I was feeling sick. Might have room for 1 or 2. Got a couple of maybe's and Monte and myself for sure. Post up if your interested. Probably going 70-75 miles.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Sure do wish you were posting for Friday Doug. Having Monte along will keep things interesting. Good luck and catch some fish err....get to feeling better. :cheers: 


Tod


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Sure do wish you were posting for Friday Doug. Having Monte along will keep things interesting. Good luck and catch some fish err....get to feeling better. :cheers: Tod


Man wish you could go, picked up one more for sure. And to make it even more fun we got Bernard tagging along.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I'm on H*** Week right now. Sounds like you have the makings of a fine crew.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Doug,
Thanks for the BW fix to be - I've been "feining" to go. (Too many Hell weeks at the plant lately - I know the feeling)
Another trip with you and Monte is just icing. Hopefully another blast!!!


----------

